# Construir un video Balun



## juanmandi (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola amigos ... nuevamente dejando retos dificiles...  


Armar Balunes de CCTV (video de camaras de seguridad),estos dispositivos son conversores de linea balanceada a desbalanceada y visceverza ademas adaptan la impedancia de el cable coaxil de 75 Ohms a los 100 Ohms de impedancia caracteriztica del UTP,el tema es que ya e visto como estan hechos los importados y son simples              :arrow cuando s emiran pero si alguien sabe construirlos seria interesante....

disculkpa que no estaba completo el mensaje..


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 11, 2009)

y cual es el problema, que esperas que no colocas el esquema del balum que dices haber visto.


----------



## magerluma (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok... soy nuevo por aqui... me encantaria tener el circuito del balun que mencionas por que donde yo vivo no existen, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dantonic (May 7, 2010)

El balún está compuesto por un toroide con 2 bobinas idénticas de 4.5 mili Henrios (esa es la parte difícil, son muchas espiras para un toroidito de apenas 11 milímetros de diámetro. Aparte lleva 2 resistencias de 5,1 K + 1 capacitor de 100 pF y un varistor del lado de la BNC.
Adjunté un esquema, disculpen la desprolijidad.

Saludos


----------

